# SW Florida Tarpon Setup



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

I can get a Sage xi3 for pretty cheap but largest available size is a 10 wt. Is this rod stout enough to tangle with southwest florida tarpon or should I keep looking? Thanks for your input.

regards,

Brian


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Brian, when I am out for tarpon I usually have both a 10s and 12s on the boat and use the rod that best fits with the size of fish we are seeing.

If you are only going to have one outfit then a lot depends on your level of experience. A 10 can handle pretty big fish if you really know what you are doing but for most general use I think an 11 or 12 is better.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Might take a look at the Loomis Pro 1 11wt a great rod at a great price.


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

I just cant really get into Loomis flyrods. I had an 8 wt pro 1 and promptly traded it. I recently cast 12 wt nrx and cc glx and they didn't really do it for me, liked the cc glx better than the nrx btw. I have cast the xi3 and think its a laser guided rocket but I'm wishy washy on a 10 wt. I was dead set on an 11 for a general tarpon rod. But now I'm considering the pros of a 10 because of the deal on xi3s. Now I'm thinking buy the xi3 10 for an all around rod and get a 12 wt ticr for the occasions chasing giants. Just wanted some other opinions on a 10 for SW FL tarpon. Thank you for your responses.

Brian


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Brian, the Sage Xi3 is an awesome rod. I have a matched set of custom rods in an 8, 10, and 12 and I love them all.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I am a Sage man also and have the 7 & 9wt Xi3's. The Xi3 10 or 11wt would make a great rod. I also feel a little off about the Pro 1's but they are a great rod for big fish.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I use the G Loomis Pro 1 12wt coupled with a Tibor Gulfstream. The line that makes it work well is a Airflo Ridge Tropical Tarpon WF12F Sandy Tan Fly Line. I also agree about the Xi3 rods. I find the NRX to be an excellent rod. I have an 8wt on order now.Many don't care for the NRX but I don't think they have truly used one for any time. I spoke to the in the know people and found that the NRX was actually a tournament casting rod morfed into a whole rage of sizes. I have cast the 8wt courtesy of my local Bass Pro shop with a cheap store line and had no problem consistantly throwing 80 foot casts with ease. Remember, long casts and proper placement go hand in hand. Not always an easy thing. The NRX did it, in the wind too.


----------

